# Oops. A situation developed on the USS Ranger.



## Maxrobot1 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Maxrobot1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1943 "Removing depth charges from a TBF lying on the port stacks after rolling over the side of the aircraft carrier."

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 25, 2022)

Didn't know stacks were that robust.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2022)

One more reason not to use Valet Parking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

